

Deploy Rails and Mongo with Chef - reedlaw
https://github.com/reedlaw/chef-rails-mongo

======
reedlaw
This is the fruit of my spending over 2 weeks learning Chef. It produces an
EC2 instance with the latest everything (Ruby 1.9.2-p290, Nginx 1.0.6, Mongodb
2.0.0) and does rolling restarts of the unicorn processes when new app code is
deployed. The deploys are nearly seamless, similar to the experience on
Heroku.

Here's an earlier post on a more basic Chef setup:
[http://reedlaw.smashingboxes.com/Rails/Chef/2011/09/19/setti...](http://reedlaw.smashingboxes.com/Rails/Chef/2011/09/19/setting-
up-chef.html)

